# My MaxyMax has an enlarged spleen



## Lilliam

I’ve read enough of these posts to know what this could mean. 

He’s nine and a half. I’m not ready for this. 

I took him in for a hotspot and the vet surprised me with this. 

I’m off to Leesburg, VA on Monday to the hospital there. 

I keep trying to think of other reasons for an enlarged spleen. But I have the horrible feeling that I’m going to be close to losing my boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cwag

Oh I hope it's not the dreaded thing. Best wishes for your boy.


----------



## Lilliam

cwag said:


> Oh I hope it's not the dreaded thing. Best wishes for your boy.




Thank you. 

I’m terrified. I’m shattered and terrified. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nolefan

I'm so sorry for your worry, I remember when he was a puppy..... I am going to cross my fingers that maybe you would just be looking at removing his spleen. There are plenty of people who have done this and bought time. I'll be thinking of you this weekend, please keep us posted. I understand the sentiment "I'm not ready..."


----------



## Lilliam

nolefan said:


> I'm so sorry for your worry, I remember when he was a puppy..... I am going to cross my fingers that maybe you would just be looking at removing his spleen. There are plenty of people who have done this and bought time. I'll be thinking of you this weekend, please keep us posted. I understand the sentiment "I'm not ready..."




Thank you. I just yesterday that my boy came home. It hasn’t been enough time. I need more. I’m really not ready. I thought I’d have maybe two of three more years. I can’t do this. I can’t lose him yet. Not yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nolefan

Lilliam said:


> ...t hasn’t been enough time. I need more. I’m really not ready. I thought I’d have maybe two of three more years. I can’t do this. I can’t lose him yet. ....


Sending you a hug.....


----------



## Lilliam

nolefan said:


> Sending you a hug.....




Thank you so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aesthetic

Sending good thoughts and prayers for you and Max this weekend.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear this, sending good thoughts to you and Max.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry. Please try to bear in mind that 1 in 3 is benign...
https://www.acvs.org/small-animal/splenic-masses


----------



## Lincgold

Praying for benign results.


----------



## joro32000

I truly hope it is not what you are thinking about. 
Not a spleen but very likely case of lymphoma we went through recently. This year in May, we went to the vet to remove a lump that turned out to be benign. During the procedure, the vet (very experienced and well respected) noted significantly increased lymph nodes. He warned me Gatsby at prime age of 7 for lymphoma with lymph nodes largely increased it is very likely lymphoma. I didn’t sleep for 4 days, couldn’t work, Gatsby is my entire world. It turned out to be increased salivary glands. The salivary glands are in similar location as lymph nodes but just slightly higher than lymph nodes. We still don’t know why his salivary glands are increased, but otherwise he seems to be fine.

All the best for Max. I know it is hard not to think about the worst, but vets do make mistakes as we all do.


----------



## Lilliam

Lincgold said:


> Praying for benign results.




Thank you so much. I haven’t been able to eat or sleep. I can’t imagine not having my MaxyMax with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

aesthetic said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers for you and Max this weekend.




Thank you so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear this, sending good thoughts to you and Max.




I’ve been begging God for more time. That this isn’t happening. I hope He listens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so sorry. Please try to bear in mind that 1 in 3 is benign...
> https://www.acvs.org/small-animal/splenic-masses




I hope and I pray this is the case. 
The vet said enlarged but she couldn’t feel a mass. His gums look OK. I’m hanging in to anything positive. He’s got his normal appetite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

joro32000 said:


> I truly hope it is not what you are thinking about.
> 
> Not a spleen but very likely case of lymphoma we went through recently. This year in May, we went to the vet to remove a lump that turned out to be benign. During the procedure, the vet (very experienced and well respected) noted significantly increased lymph nodes. He warned me Gatsby at prime age of 7 for lymphoma with lymph nodes largely increased it is very likely lymphoma. I didn’t sleep for 4 days, couldn’t work, Gatsby is my entire world. It turned out to be increased salivary glands. The salivary glands are in similar location as lymph nodes but just slightly higher than lymph nodes. We still don’t know why his salivary glands are increased, but otherwise he seems to be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best for Max. I know it is hard not to think about the worst, but vets do make mistakes as we all do.




I hope this is some other reason. Any other reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swishywagga

Sending lots of positive thoughts to your dear Max and keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## Ivyacres

Sorry to hear this, hoping it's not bad news. I'll keep you and Max in my thoughts.


----------



## Lilliam

swishywagga said:


> Sending lots of positive thoughts to your dear Max and keeping him in my prayers.




Thank you so very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

Ivyacres said:


> Sorry to hear this, hoping it's not bad news. I'll keep you and Max in my thoughts.




Thank you very much for your words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## diane0905

Prayers for MaxyMax and for you. Praying whatever is going on with his spleen is benign and you have many more years together. ?


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

I'm so sorry, I really feel for you! I am going through this with my April girl right now. She is two weeks post op as of yesterday from having her spleen removed. She refused to eat one day and I know something was wrong so I took her to the vet that day. The bloodwork showed she was anemic and my vet recommended an ultrasound. Ultrasound showed a huge mass on her spleen. Dr. said surgery would be very risky as she was already anemic and the mass was so big that they could find that it had already attached to other organs and would be impossible to remove. I opted for surgery despite the risks because we had no way of knowing for sure it was cancer or not until it was removed and biopsied. My parents and siblings came over the evening before her surgery to see her just in case things went bad in surgery-they are all pretty attached to April too. Surgery went very well, dr. removed the spleen with a bowling ball sized tumor on it. Unfortunately, biopsy came back and she has hemangiosarcoma. My vet feels like she has a good chance at living longer than average because he saw no evidence of the cancer having spread to her other organs and the tumor itself was not draining any fluid into her abdomen. He told me he figure she probably has a year. She is only 8 years old. But, she is much happier now that the surgery is done, her appetite is back, she acts normal, it is really great to have her back! I am currently feeding her a mushroom supplement (Turkey Tail) that I purchased through Dogs Naturally after I read about a study done by the University of Pennsylvania. They fed a mushroom supplement (I'm Yunity was what they used, but I couldn't find it available for purchase) to 15 dogs with hemangiosarcoma of the spleen and all 15 lived considerably longer than what they were supposed to. So I figured it can't hurt to try. Praying for you! If you decide to go ahead with a splenectomy I pray it goes well and that they find the tumor to be benign!


----------



## Lilliam

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I'm so sorry, I really feel for you! I am going through this with my April girl right now. She is two weeks post op as of yesterday from having her spleen removed. She refused to eat one day and I know something was wrong so I took her to the vet that day. The bloodwork showed she was anemic and my vet recommended an ultrasound. Ultrasound showed a huge mass on her spleen. Dr. said surgery would be very risky as she was already anemic and the mass was so big that they could find that it had already attached to other organs and would be impossible to remove. I opted for surgery despite the risks because we had no way of knowing for sure it was cancer or not until it was removed and biopsied. My parents and siblings came over the evening before her surgery to see her just in case things went bad in surgery-they are all pretty attached to April too. Surgery went very well, dr. removed the spleen with a bowling ball sized tumor on it. Unfortunately, biopsy came back and she has hemangiosarcoma. My vet feels like she has a good chance at living longer than average because he saw no evidence of the cancer having spread to her other organs and the tumor itself was not draining any fluid into her abdomen. He told me he figure she probably has a year. She is only 8 years old. But, she is much happier now that the surgery is done, her appetite is back, she acts normal, it is really great to have her back! I am currently feeding her a mushroom supplement (Turkey Tail) that I purchased through Dogs Naturally after I read about a study done by the University of Pennsylvania. They fed a mushroom supplement (I'm Yunity was what they used, but I couldn't find it available for purchase) to 15 dogs with hemangiosarcoma of the spleen and all 15 lived considerably longer than what they were supposed to. So I figured it can't hurt to try. Praying for you! If you decide to go ahead with a splenectomy I pray it goes well and that they find the tumor to be benign!




Thank you so much for sharing your experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

From everything I’m reading, there is no cure for hemangiosarcoma. Even with a splenectomy and chemo, it comes back. 
I’m not going to rob Max of his joy and his play at the end of his life. 
Right now he is completely asymptomatic. He’s happy. He was happy from day one. I want him happy until his last day. 
I found out that one of his littermates died of hemangiosarcoma this past April. 
I’m in that awful spot where I can’t wait for Monday to talk to the second vet and I also don’t want for even one single minute to pass by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prism Goldens

I have been avoiding reading this thread- because you are going through my greatest fear. I pray it is not.


----------



## Lilliam

Prism Goldens said:


> I have been avoiding reading this thread- because you are going through my greatest fear. I pray it is not.




Thank you. I can’t believe I’m going through it. 
I went in for another of his frequent hotspots and came out with this. I went through the first three stages of grief right in front of the doctor’s face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I'm holding my breathe until your appt on Monday. 
My boy is about the same age. I worry about any little change in routine or behavior. 
Lots of support goes with you tomorrow.


----------



## Lilliam

Jessie'sGirl said:


> I'm holding my breathe until your appt on Monday.
> My boy is about the same age. I worry about any little change in routine or behavior.
> Lots of support goes with you tomorrow.




Thank you. Thing is, there’s been zero change in behavior. He has a voracious appetite. He plays. He wants to meet everybody. He’s the same MaxyMax. 
If I hadn’t taken him for a hotspot I would be clueless today. 
My suggestion would be to start six month ultrasounds and full bloodwork. It won’t change the prognosis ultimately but it will avoid a critical collapse. I’ve read of dogs being fine one minute and collapsing because of a ruptured tumor the next. I hadn’t started because he’s given me no reason to doubt his health. And his lines were largely long lived. Of course now I know a full sibling died of hemangiosarcoma in April. I didn’t know until I started looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

Still playing ball. Still the same MaxyMax. 
No change in behavior. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

This feels like it was only yesterday. 

I can’t. I just can’t. 

WHY?!?!??!!? WHY, GOD?!?!??



https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...forum.com/showthread.php?t=82142&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## diane0905

He's such a sweet looking boy. I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'm hoping for some good news for you on Monday.

I lost my Luke on August 28. He had malignant hemophagocytic histiocytosis, which presented first in his spleen. It is also a very aggressive cancer. Luke was fine and then started showing signs of not feeling well the day after Easter this year. He lived until August 28th. We went the spleen removal route and then chemo. He was swimming 10 days after that splenectomy. Dogs are amazing. Out of Luke's final four months, he behaved as per usual for 3.5 months. No sickness symptoms. He swam. He walked. He ate. He played with his sister. His tail wagged. That being said, it was a very difficult process for me. For my husband too. I took him through all of it and it's so stressful - always looming. We hoped for a year. We got four months. He went on vacation with us in the N.C. mountains and that was nice. He was still swimming the week before he passed. I went and looked back at a video from six days before and it's hard to believe that happy and active of a dog passed so quickly. I was grateful he did not suffer. I'm thankful for the four months we got in some ways, but obviously I wanted him to live a nice, long life.

It's such a personal decision. It's such a hard decision. Whatever you decide as far as treatment or not (if it turns out to be cancer), you will be making the best decision out of love for sweet Max. I hope he has much more time with you. ?


----------



## Lilliam

diane0905 said:


> He's such a sweet looking boy. I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'm hoping for some good news for you on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my Luke on August 28. He had malignant hemophagocytic histiocytosis, which presented first in his spleen. It is also a very aggressive cancer. Luke was fine and then started showing signs of not feeling well the day after Easter this year. He lived until August 28th. We went the spleen removal route and then chemo. He was swimming 10 days after that splenectomy. Dogs are amazing. Out of Luke's final four months, he behaved as per usual for 3.5 months. No sickness symptoms. He swam. He walked. He ate. He played with his sister. His tail wagged. That being said, it was a very difficult process for me. For my husband too. I took him through all of it and it's so stressful - always looming. We hoped for a year. We got four months. He went on vacation with us in the N.C. mountains and that was nice. He was still swimming the week before he passed. I went and looked back at a video from six days before and it's hard to believe that happy and active of a dog passed so quickly. I was grateful he did not suffer. I'm thankful for the four months we got in some ways, but obviously I wanted him to live a nice, long life.
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a personal decision. It's such a hard decision. Whatever you decide as far as treatment or not (if it turns out to be cancer), you will be making the best decision out of love for sweet Max. I hope he has much more time with you. [emoji177]




Oh I know it’s a personal decision. I’m deeply sorry if I said anything that sounded otherwise. These guys are our lives and I know we’d stand in front of a speeding car to push them out of the way if necessary. 

Right now I came home with five marrow bones. I gave him two, two to Emma, and one to Taquito. He just stole Taquito’s. He’s exactly as he’s always been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## diane0905

Lilliam said:


> Oh I know it’s a personal decision. I’m deeply sorry if I said anything that sounded otherwise. These guys are our lives and I know we’d stand in front of a speeding car to push them out of the way if necessary.
> 
> Right now I came home with five marrow bones. I gave him two, two to Emma, and one to Taquito. He just stole Taquito’s. He’s exactly as he’s always been.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You didn't! I'm glad he likes the marrow bones. Luke enjoyed beef liver. It was a real act of love that I cooked that for him those last four months. The smell of it makes me want to run out of a room. lol


----------



## Lilliam

diane0905 said:


> You didn't! I'm glad he likes the marrow bones. Luke enjoyed beef liver. It was a real act of love that I cooked that for him those last four months. The smell of it makes me want to run out of a room. lol




I actually just wondered about getting him some livers, but he’s never had them, and as a puppy he had a queasy stomach for new things. Now I wish I had. 

He’s now off to steal one of Emma’s bones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prism Goldens

Lilliam said:


> Thank you. I can’t believe I’m going through it.
> I went in for another of his frequent hotspots and came out with this. I went through the first three stages of grief right in front of the doctor’s face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You will be on my mind tomorrow.


----------



## Peri29

Please do not panic. Yess, hemangiosarcoma is dangerous but why not fight it. 
And also not to forget that spleen enlargement reasons can vary from lymphoma to blood parasites even a simple trauma ( without you realizing it due to a tug war ) . There are dogs whose spleen are enlargened due to a trauma which happened years and years ago.
There is "April" in the forum. She just had to go through a splenectomy a couple of weeks ago . It did not have any metas. Please read her story.


----------



## Millie'sMom

I am sorry you are going through this. I am not sure if it helps, but at the beginning of August, my 13 year old was diagnosed with an enlarged
spleen. She was at the vet for a supspected UTI. She had an ultrasound immediately, and there were some irregular areas but no obvious masses.
Two weeks later, during her follow up, her spleen was normal size. We go for her follow up ultrasound in mid October. The vet believes the enlargement
may have been due to the infection she was fighting. 

Best wishes for you and your boy tomorrow.


----------



## Lilliam

Peri29 said:


> Please do not panic. Yess, hemangiosarcoma is dangerous but why not fight it.
> 
> And also not to forget that spleen enlargement reasons can vary from lymphoma to blood parasites even a simple trauma ( without you realizing it due to a tug war ) . There are dogs whose spleen are enlargened due to a trauma which happened years and years ago.
> 
> There is "April" in the forum. She just had to go through a splenectomy a couple of weeks ago . It did not have any metas. Please read her story.




Actually, from what I’ve read, hemangiosarcoma isn’t as much dangerous as it is lethal. Because it’s a cancer of the lining of the vessels it will come back. 

I haven’t read of a single instance where removal of the spleen has been a cure. Whatever happens, hemangiosarcoma wins. It’s simply a matter of time. I read April’s thread and sadly there was no cure. 

If there is a single article that describes a cure, I haven’t found it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

Millie'sMom said:


> I am sorry you are going through this. I am not sure if it helps, but at the beginning of August, my 13 year old was diagnosed with an enlarged
> 
> spleen. She was at the vet for a supspected UTI. She had an ultrasound immediately, and there were some irregular areas but no obvious masses.
> 
> Two weeks later, during her follow up, her spleen was normal size. We go for her follow up ultrasound in mid October. The vet believes the enlargement
> 
> may have been due to the infection she was fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes for you and your boy tomorrow.




That’s what I’m hoping for. A miracle. A rushed judgement by the doctor who referred me to Leesburg. 

He did go in for a hot spot. That’s a bacterial infection. I’m hoping that’s the reason. But I’m prepared for the worst. I’m absolutely crushed. I’ve reached the point where I’m numb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## diane0905

Lilliam said:


> Actually, from what I’ve read, hemangiosarcoma isn’t as much dangerous as it is lethal. Because it’s a cancer of the lining of the vessels it will come back.
> 
> I haven’t read of a single instance where removal of the spleen has been a cure. Whatever happens, hemangiosarcoma wins. It’s simply a matter of time.
> 
> If there is a single article that describes a cure, I haven’t found it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


From my experience, I read when treating these types of aggressive cancers the goal is not to cure, but to provide prolonged life of good quality. It's all a difficult balancing act, in my opinion, as decisions are made under much stress and it's a gamble as to whether or not "good quality" is achieved. It's also very expensive and that can be a huge factor also, depending on one's finances. 

In our case, I'm happy we were able to have four more months with Luke and he enjoyed those four months for the most part. There was never any doubt the cancer would eventually overcome. In the same situation, I'd make the same decision. If he were an older dog, I don't know that I would. It's difficult to know when that cut off would be because it's a huge matter of the heart dealing with an ill family member.


----------



## ceegee

Kind thoughts to you. I hope all goes well. I have my fingers, toes and everything else crossed for good news.


----------



## Lilliam

diane0905 said:


> From my experience, I read when treating these types of aggressive cancers the goal is not to cure, but to provide prolonged life of good quality. It's all a difficult balancing act, in my opinion, as decisions are made under much stress and it's a gamble as to whether or not "good quality" is achieved. It's also very expensive and that can be a huge factor also, depending on one's finances.
> 
> 
> 
> In our case, I'm happy we were able to have four more months with Luke and he enjoyed those four months for the most part. There was never any doubt the cancer would eventually overcome. In the same situation, I'd make the same decision. If he were an older dog, I don't know that I would. It's difficult to know when that cut off would be because it's a huge matter of the heart dealing with an ill family member.




Exactly. That’s the cruel part of this. 

Personally I want MaxyMax to have 100% as comfortable a life as he’s had. 

I’ll deal with the pain. Trust me I haven’t slept or eaten since Thursday. If he goes to doggie day care to have fun with his friends and then goes to have some nuggets and then goes for a walk and his doctor gives him a shot like during every yearly shot, he would have had a fun play play play day as his last day on earth. 

Am I shattered? Beyond shattered. But he will have had a fun day with all his doggy friends and a lie down to have a rest on the grass as his last memory to take with him. 

If it is hemangiosarcoma, this is the perfect day for MaxyMax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

ceegee said:


> Kind thoughts to you. I hope all goes well. I have my fingers, toes and everything else crossed for good news.




Thank you. I’m coming close to the time I have to dress and go. I can’t even function. 

But he has his breakfast and he rolled on the grass and he had his belly rubbed and he snoozed on the couch. Normal MaxyMax morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nolefan

I am thinking about you. I hope you have someone to go with you to the appointment. I am so sorry for your worry.


----------



## Lilliam

nolefan said:


> I am thinking about you. I hope you have someone to go with you to the appointment. I am so sorry for your worry.




I just found a garbanzo size purple mark on his belly. 

My puppy max. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

I’m at Leesburg. Max is snoozing froggy doggy style on the floor. 
I’m shaking so hard my teeth are rattling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you.


----------



## Lilliam

YOU GUYS, HE. IS. CLEAR!!!!!

The vet I took him for his hotspot (not his usual vet at Greenbriar, I went to this other vet because they could get me in right away) MISTOOK THE TOP OF THE STOMACH FOR THE SPLEEN!!!!!!

She also mistook the shadow in the thoraxic cavity for FLUID!!!!!

The vet at Leesburg walked in and took a look at him and said “Look at your beautiful blocky face!!! Let’s take a look at what’s ACTUALLY going on in that spleen of yours!”

She came back fifteen minutes later and said there’s no tumor. I asked what the other vet saw and she said it was the top of the stomach, which makes a ball. 

OMG WHAT A RELIEF!!!!! 

She said he *may* one day develop cancer, he’s a golden. But it’s not today. 

Then she said “You need a hug” because I was BAWLING. AGAIN. 

THANK YOU GUYS for talking to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prism Goldens

Prayers answered. Whew. 
I am so happy for you!


----------



## Lincgold

Thank God. You poor thing. You’ve been through so much angst. Give Max a hug for us.


----------



## Lilliam

Prism Goldens said:


> Prayers answered. Whew.
> 
> I am so happy for you!




Oh SO AM I!!!!

As the doctor said, there may be cancer someday, but it is not today. 

All I wanted was more quality time with my baby boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

Lincgold said:


> Thank God. You poor thing. You’ve been through so much angst. Give Max a hug for us.




Definitely will!!!! He got some chicken nuggets on the ride back from Leesburg!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TuckersMamma

What great news !! You have to be so relieved. ??


----------



## cwag

Yay!!!!!!!! Happy tears are stinging my eyes. What a relief.


----------



## nolefan

I am just thrilled for you. You must be worn out. What a terrific reminder for me not to take one day with my dogs for granted. Celebration in order for sure


----------



## diane0905

Wonderful!! How frightening that must have been for you. I'm so happy Max is perfectly fine!! ?


----------



## Lilliam

TuckersMamma said:


> What great news !! You have to be so relieved. ??




I am suddenly FAMISHED!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

cwag said:


> Yay!!!!!!!! Happy tears are stinging my eyes. What a relief.




THANK YOU!!!! The vet looked at me and said “May I give you a hug?”

I was BAWLING. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

nolefan said:


> I am just thrilled for you. You must be worn out. What a terrific reminder for me not to take one day with my dogs for granted. Celebration in order for sure




I KNOW!!!!! He’s already gotten covered in smooches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

diane0905 said:


> Wonderful!! How frightening that must have been for you. I'm so happy Max is perfectly fine!!




THANK YOU!!!! Me too!!!! I’m so thrilled. Thank you for talking to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so glad to hear Max is alright, this is great news......


----------



## Lilliam

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so glad to hear Max is alright, this is great news......




Thank you!!! I’m over the moon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LynnC

Such wonderful news!! Each day is a gift :--heart: I’m very happy for you both!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Wonderful news. So happy for you and Max.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy happy dance!!


----------



## Lilliam

LynnC said:


> Such wonderful news!! Each day is a gift :--heart: I’m very happy for you both!




Thank you!!!! I get more time with my boy. That’s all that matters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Wonderful news. So happy for you and Max.




Thank you so much! He got some chicken nuggets on the way back from Leesburg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

hotel4dogs said:


> Happy happy dance!!




Thank you!!!! He celebrated with nuggets and I celebrated with my first meal in three days (I was So hungry all of a sudden) and slept without waking up once. 

I just know he’s going to get spoiled even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swishywagga

This is just the most wonderful news, I'm so relieved and happy for you both. Keep the treats and celebrations going you both deserve them, please pass a hug on to your lovely Max!.


----------



## Lilliam

swishywagga said:


> This is just the most wonderful news, I'm so relieved and happy for you both. Keep the treats and celebrations you both deserve them, please pass a hug on to your lovely Max!.




Thank you!!! 
I got this from the hospital at Leesburg. 
By the way, Shenandoah is NOT his primary care provider, that’s Greenbriar. I went to Shenandoah only because I could get a quick appointment for his hotspot. 
Will NEVER set foot in Shenandoah again. Not even for my kitten’s spay. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AmberSunrise

YAY!! So very happy for this great report    



Now, breath and enjoy every precious moment with that handsome boy!


----------



## Lilliam

Sunrise said:


> YAY!! So very happy for this great report
> 
> 
> 
> Now, breath and enjoy every precious moment with that handsome boy!




Thank you. He’s sleeping off his great adventure and I slept after eating a ginormous bowl of pasta. Carb induced sleep coma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peri29

Lilliam said:


> Actually, from what I’ve read, hemangiosarcoma isn’t as much dangerous as it is lethal. Because it’s a cancer of the lining of the vessels it will come back.
> 
> I haven’t read of a single instance where removal of the spleen has been a cure. Whatever happens, hemangiosarcoma wins. It’s simply a matter of time. I read April’s thread and sadly there was no cure.
> 
> If there is a single article that describes a cure, I haven’t found it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There is unfortunately no definite cure . YET. However, advancement has been made increasing the 6months - 12 months survival rate by almost double. I am sure that with each day , they are going to increase the survival rate. EBAT research is being very much taken into consideration not because of dogs but due to hemangiosarcoma aka angiosarcoma in humans. I would suggest everyone facing hs with their dogs to contact [email protected] for further information on EBAT research at the UMN if ofcourse the dog's blood panel, the clotting rate, the spleen/liver condition permit the treatment. Not each candidate is suitable for EBAT. Timing is important.

HOWEVER, let's believe and pray for now that Max Boy will not need any of these solutions because all will work out fine with his spleen0


----------



## Prism Goldens

The Shine On program ( I signed up a couple of dogs about 4 years ago) finally called me yesterday and asked if by chance Molly Bloom and Edward were still living (they are) and could they now participate. So we're going for bloodwork, it entails two collections 60 days apart and they will be identified as either carrying or not the gene they think they have isolated. If so, they would be able to do the EBAT treatment at UM (it is not available elsewhere) which I hope does not get offered to us.. but even if it did, the gene itself would be a great heads up.


----------



## cwag

Lilliam said:


> Thank you!!!
> I got this from the hospital at Leesburg.
> By the way, Shenandoah is NOT his primary care provider, that’s Greenbriar. I went to Shenandoah only because I could get a quick appointment for his hotspot.
> Will NEVER set foot in Shenandoah again. Not even for my kitten’s spay.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If it were me, I would probably call the Shenandoah vet and nicely let them know how the lack of skills caused a weekend of agony. People only learn from their mistakes (or not) if they know they made a mistake.


----------



## Peri29

Such great news Max Boy!!!!!

Just for today, tell your dad to cook you Pasta as well. You deserve it!


----------



## Lilliam

Peri29 said:


> There is unfortunately no definite cure . YET. However, advancement has been made increasing the 6months - 12 months survival rate by almost double. I am sure that with each day , they are going to increase the survival rate. EBAT research is being very much taken into consideration not because of dogs but due to hemangiosarcoma aka angiosarcoma in humans. I would suggest everyone facing hs with their dogs to contact [email protected] for further information on EBAT research at the UMN if ofcourse the dog's blood panel, the clotting rate, the spleen/liver condition permit the treatment. Not each candidate is suitable for EBAT. Timing is important.
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, let's believe and pray for now that Max Boy will not need any of these solutions because all will work out fine with his spleen0




As it turns out, it was all a false alarm, thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

Peri29 said:


> Such great news Max Boy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just for today, tell your dad to cook you Pasta as well. You deserve it!




Oh he got the left overs!
My eyes are bigger than my stomach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

cwag said:


> If it were me, I would probably call the Shenandoah vet and nicely let them know how the lack of skills caused a weekend of agony. People only learn from their mistakes (or not) if they know they made a mistake.




I might need some time to get my Basque blood under control. I’m afraid I can’t manage any politeness right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dmo

Sending positive vibes and hoping for the best news possible! We all feel your pain . . .


----------



## Lilliam

dmo said:


> Sending positive vibes and hoping for the best news possible! We all feel your pain . . .




Thank you!!! It was a false alarm. All’s well. Misread xrays by a vet caused the whole thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rrad1973

I am so very happy for you, I wish for you both many more happy years! So sorry about the unneeded stress!


----------



## Lilliam

rrad1973 said:


> I am so very happy for you, I wish for you both many more happy years! So sorry about the unneeded stress!




Thank you!!! I haven’t prayed so much in such a compressed period of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CoopersMommy1019

I just read your post and have tears on my eyes! Reading the first ten or so, had to scroll to get the news that it was a false alarm! My previous golden at age 8 had a ruptured spleen due to cancer, I know that feeling and had to read to get the end results. So happy for you and your MaxyMax! My Cooper is almost 4 - he’s midway to where my first boy was when we lost him. It’s hard not to think about what will happen and when. It’s never enough time with these loyal, loving fur-ball angels! God Bless!


----------



## whemtp

I am happy to hear you received great news.


----------



## aesthetic

Oh I'm so happy about that!!! What a relief!


----------



## Lilliam

CoopersMommy1019 said:


> I just read your post and have tears on my eyes! Reading the first ten or so, had to scroll to get the news that it was a false alarm! My previous golden at age 8 had a ruptured spleen due to cancer, I know that feeling and had to read to get the end results. So happy for you and your MaxyMax! My Cooper is almost 4 - he’s midway to where my first boy was when we lost him. It’s hard not to think about what will happen and when. It’s never enough time with these loyal, loving fur-ball angels! God Bless!




Thank you. It’s never enough time. 

To go in for shot spot and to walk out with a supposedly dying dog was just too much. I haven’t done like I did when I got home. Not ever. Ever. And kept the crying going for three days. Honestly I could wring that woman’s neck. 

But the one good thing is that I found Leesburg. What a great place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

whemtp said:


> I am happy to hear you received great news.




Thank you so very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

aesthetic said:


> Oh I'm so happy about that!!! What a relief!




Thank you. It totally was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tikiandme

Glad to hear that Max is okay. What a relief!


----------



## Lilliam

tikiandme said:


> Glad to hear that Max is okay. What a relief!




Thank you so much. It was a horrible time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

What wonderful news! So glad your Maxy Max is ok!


----------



## goldensmum

Lilliam said:


> YOU GUYS, HE. IS. CLEAR!!!!!
> 
> The vet I took him for his hotspot (not his usual vet at Greenbriar, I went to this other vet because they could get me in right away) MISTOOK THE TOP OF THE STOMACH FOR THE SPLEEN!!!!!!
> 
> She also mistook the shadow in the thoraxic cavity for FLUID!!!!!
> 
> The vet at Leesburg walked in and took a look at him and said “Look at your beautiful blocky face!!! Let’s take a look at what’s ACTUALLY going on in that spleen of yours!”
> 
> She came back fifteen minutes later and said there’s no tumor. I asked what the other vet saw and she said it was the top of the stomach, which makes a ball.
> 
> OMG WHAT A RELIEF!!!!!
> 
> She said he *may* one day develop cancer, he’s a golden. But it’s not today.
> 
> Then she said “You need a hug” because I was BAWLING. AGAIN.
> 
> THANK YOU GUYS for talking to me.
> 
> 
> For the first five pages of this post my heart was at my feet, but then to read this - OMG - my eyes are well and truly leaking.
> 
> Give your boy a massive hug and belly rubs from me, treasure your time even more (if that is possible:smile2


----------



## Lilliam

Goldens&Friesians said:


> What wonderful news! So glad your Maxy Max is ok!




Thank you so very much. I’ve been watching him like a hawk. I’m now hovering over him. I’m going to wrap him up in bubble wrap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam

goldensmum said:


> Lilliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS, HE. IS. CLEAR!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The vet I took him for his hotspot (not his usual vet at Greenbriar, I went to this other vet because they could get me in right away) MISTOOK THE TOP OF THE STOMACH FOR THE SPLEEN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She also mistook the shadow in the thoraxic cavity for FLUID!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The vet at Leesburg walked in and took a look at him and said “Look at your beautiful blocky face!!! Let’s take a look at what’s ACTUALLY going on in that spleen of yours!”
> 
> 
> 
> She came back fifteen minutes later and said there’s no tumor. I asked what the other vet saw and she said it was the top of the stomach, which makes a ball.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG WHAT A RELIEF!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She said he *may* one day develop cancer, he’s a golden. But it’s not today.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she said “You need a hug” because I was BAWLING. AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU GUYS for talking to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first five pages of this post my heart was at my feet, but then to read this - OMG - my eyes are well and truly leaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Give your boy a massive hug and belly rubs from me, treasure your time even more (if that is possible:smile2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> This is terrible quality but here he is, same MaxyMax as always, playing biteyface with Emma.
> 
> This is why I just couldn’t reconcile what the vet said with how he’s been behaving. Perfectly healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...


----------



## nsaks

*enlarged spleen*

I'm so sorry to hear that you have this problem. I lost my first Golden to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. I really hope the enlarged spleen your beloved dog has is benign. I did have my dog's spleen removed, but if you're going to do it, have it done before it ruptures. There are other treatable illnesses that can be associated with an enlarged spleen. I know how you feel, it's never enough time. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Lilliam

And here I am, one year later. 

I just lost my big beautiful perfect loving MaxyMax. 

Hemangiosarcoma got him after all. I lost him last night. He collapsed without warning. 

He had his exam in May and everything was fine. Between then and now, hemangiosarcoma got him. 

I can’t even function. 

This may be the one that breaks me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ffcmm

I'm so sorry for your loss, take care. ): Run free MaxyMax!


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## swishywagga

So very sorry for the loss of your precious boy, please let me know if you would like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List x


----------



## Lilliam

swishywagga said:


> So very sorry for the loss of your precious boy, please let me know if you would like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List x


Yes please. It’s a sad group to be in but somehow it’s comforting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tikiandme

I so very sorry you lost your magnificent boy. I remember what a scare you had with him last year. I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain, but I know there isn't. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry about Max..


----------



## swishywagga

Lilliam said:


> Yes please. It’s a sad group to be in but somehow it’s comforting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have added dear Max to the list, I agree although it's so sad to see the names there it does bring some comfort. Again, I'm so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## Prism Goldens

I'm so sorry for his passing.


----------



## rcwie125

I am very sorry for your loss. I, too, lost my Shelby girl to this awful disease in February, 2 days after her 10th birthday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilliam

rcwie125 said:


> I am very sorry for your loss. I, too, lost my Shelby girl to this awful disease in February, 2 days after her 10th birthday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It’s a horrible disease. There is no cure, no survival. It just kills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whemtp

I am sorry to hear of your loss of Max


----------



## goldensmum

I am so sorry and saddened by your loss of Max, and apologies for the lateness of my post). I lost my beautiful boy Quinn in August to the same rotten illness. 

Hold your memories of him close because it is these that will help you in the dark days ahead. Take care and sending hugs

"The Greatest Gift" by Karla M. Bertram:

I always knew this time would come,
From the very instant our eyes first met.
How I loved you then! How I love you now!
I made a promise then, and I will keep that promise now...
You will not suffer from a pain that will not heal;
You will not know the loss of a life remembered, now gone.

It is for me alone to make this decision,
The price for the bright joy and pure laughter
You brought me during the time we shared.
I am the only one who can decide when it is time.
When my hope dies, and my fear rides high,
Just when I need you most, I must let you go.

It is for you alone to tell me when you are ready
For without your guidance, I will not know
When to lay my grief, my guilt, my anger
My sorrow and my selfish heart aside
And give you this last gift, this greatest gift.
Your eyes will speak to mine, and I will know.

The pain of this moment is excruciating.
Tears stream down my face in a river of sorrow.
And my heart drowns in a pool of grief.
For you have spoken and I have listened,
And unlike other decisions I have made
This one brings no relief...no comfort...no peace.

For if there´s one thing you´ve taught me,
If there´s only one thing I´ve learned...
Unconditional love has a condition after all,
I must be willing to let you go, when you speak to me
I must be willing to help you go, if you cannot go alone.
And I must accept my pain so you can be free of yours.

Go easily now, go quickly now,
Do not linger here, it is time for you to leave.
Go find your strength, go find your youth.
Go find the ones who've gone before you.
You are free to leave me now, free to let your spirit soar
Rest easy now, your pain will soon be gone.

I pray I will find comfort in my memories...
In the dark and lonely days ahead.
I cannot say I will not miss you, I cannot say I will not cry.
For only my tears can heal my broken heart.
But, I promise you this; as long as I live,
You will live, alive in my mind, forever in my heart.

So I give you this last gift, all I have left to give,
And this will be my greatest gift...sending you away.
It is the measure of my unconditional love...
For only the greatest love can say,
"Good-bye, go find the bridge, we'll meet again,
Loving you has been the greatest gift of all.

Run free and sleep softly Max


----------



## Lilliam

goldensmum said:


> I am so sorry and saddened by your loss of Max, and apologies for the lateness of my post). I lost my beautiful boy Quinn in August to the same rotten illness.
> 
> Hold your memories of him close because it is these that will help you in the dark days ahead. Take care and sending hugs
> 
> "The Greatest Gift" by Karla M. Bertram:
> 
> I always knew this time would come,
> From the very instant our eyes first met.
> How I loved you then! How I love you now!
> I made a promise then, and I will keep that promise now...
> You will not suffer from a pain that will not heal;
> You will not know the loss of a life remembered, now gone.
> 
> It is for me alone to make this decision,
> The price for the bright joy and pure laughter
> You brought me during the time we shared.
> I am the only one who can decide when it is time.
> When my hope dies, and my fear rides high,
> Just when I need you most, I must let you go.
> 
> It is for you alone to tell me when you are ready
> For without your guidance, I will not know
> When to lay my grief, my guilt, my anger
> My sorrow and my selfish heart aside
> And give you this last gift, this greatest gift.
> Your eyes will speak to mine, and I will know.
> 
> The pain of this moment is excruciating.
> Tears stream down my face in a river of sorrow.
> And my heart drowns in a pool of grief.
> For you have spoken and I have listened,
> And unlike other decisions I have made
> This one brings no relief...no comfort...no peace.
> 
> For if there´s one thing you´ve taught me,
> If there´s only one thing I´ve learned...
> Unconditional love has a condition after all,
> I must be willing to let you go, when you speak to me
> I must be willing to help you go, if you cannot go alone.
> And I must accept my pain so you can be free of yours.
> 
> Go easily now, go quickly now,
> Do not linger here, it is time for you to leave.
> Go find your strength, go find your youth.
> Go find the ones who've gone before you.
> You are free to leave me now, free to let your spirit soar
> Rest easy now, your pain will soon be gone.
> 
> I pray I will find comfort in my memories...
> In the dark and lonely days ahead.
> I cannot say I will not miss you, I cannot say I will not cry.
> For only my tears can heal my broken heart.
> But, I promise you this; as long as I live,
> You will live, alive in my mind, forever in my heart.
> 
> So I give you this last gift, all I have left to give,
> And this will be my greatest gift...sending you away.
> It is the measure of my unconditional love...
> For only the greatest love can say,
> "Good-bye, go find the bridge, we'll meet again,
> Loving you has been the greatest gift of all.
> 
> Run free and sleep softly Max


That is gorgeous. Thank you so very much.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

